# anyone had any PE's with FFF's?



## LeafGoblinFish (Mar 15, 2005)

im posting this in the plant topic and the freshwater topics because im interested in anyones person experiences with florida flag fish(aka american flag fish) and what types of plants they might eat or ones that anyone might KNOW they dont eat im looking to put them in my planted aquarium and hoping that i can increase my algea growth enough that they will leave my plants alone...at least the good ones i dont care about watersprite


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Never had a problem with the FFF eating any of the plants I have kept.


----------



## LeafGoblinFish (Mar 15, 2005)

how many did you have the store im gonna purchase them from says they school around, do they? how long did they live or if their still alive how long have you had them?


----------



## Thunderkiss (Mar 19, 2005)

From what i understand they are good candidates for hair algae removal, i have never had any myself so i cannot attest to the validity of that, but in theory, based on that, i'd be wary of placing any plant with fine leaves/stems in with them.

Or at least, if you do, keep a close eye on them.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I had 2 of them, in seperate tanks.


----------

